# P90X



## natalis88 (Jan 26, 2014)

I keep seeing the infomercial for this program. Has anyone tried it? How much is it really? Is it better than the gym and do you really eat that much food? I'm always afraid to try programs or diets that require me to eat more than the BMI calculators tell me to eat. For example, according to my calculations, I should be eating 1200 calories a day to lose 2 pounds a week and on this P90X program, I would eat 1400-1600 calories a day.

  What are your thoughts?

  Thanks,

  Nat


----------

